# Ipod Nano will not charge



## Pono

I was listening to my nano and it went dead, so I tried to recharge it, but I'm getting no response. It won't turn on or display anything on the screen. I've also tried charging it on another Ipod nano charger, but I still don't get any reponse. What should I do? I've had my Nano for over a year and have not had any problems before this.


----------



## MacGuyver

While I cannot say for certain what is wrong with your iPod Nano, I have learned that iPods in general do not function if the battery cannot hold a charge.

Unlike an automobile, where you can get a jump from a good source and then run using the engine while the battery charges, it would seem Apple built in a nice single-point-of-failure with the iPod batteries.

Following this line of thought, how long of a charge was it holding before the problem started and how long have you been using it?

Forgive me if I am jumping the gun on your issue. You can always try a new battery if the relative cost isn't prohibitive. You can buy parts on craigslist, etc. You can also use some of the excellent independent iPod repair shops out there. The last one I used was in the SF Bay Area but I do not have his name at the moment.

Don't know if this helped or hindered you. 

[EDIT: I last used http://www.ipodsickbay.com/ to repair a 3G touchwheel and was very pleased. Just my experience tho.]


----------



## ferrija1

MacGuyver said:


> Unlike an automobile, where you can get a jump from a good source and then run using the engine while the battery charges, it would seem Apple built in a nice single-point-of-failure with the iPod batteries.


Well cars are a lot more complicated than MP3 players, and all MP3 players have "single-point-of-failure."

Have you tried the five Rs?
http://www.apple.com/support/ipod/five_rs/

Also, what generation is it and when did you buy it?


----------



## moses3123

I too have had this problem with my IPOD Nano. Mine died on me. All of my internet research led me to believe it was the battery. I ordered a replacement (recieved a lithium polymer battery instead of lithium ion). I installed the battery (soldered it) and hooked it up to my computer to charge. Several charging sessions (of longer than 5 hours each) latter, the IPOD still wont turn on. When connected to the computer I still get the "Please Wait, Very Low Battery" screen. I tried the switch hold button back and forth then hit the center button and menu button. Then tried adding the center button and play/pause button (to switch it to "Disk Mode") But it still isnt recognized by the computer or work alone. I hooked it to my car charger/broadcaster (set radio to a frequency) and my IGroove and it works fine. I have checked the battery with a volt meter and it has 3.9V (which should be fully charged), but for some reason the IPOD wont access power from the battery. 

Any suggestions (other than sending it back to Apple along with 60 bucks for a new one)... THANKS for your assistance..


----------



## ferrija1

It's a different type of battery, it's probably not going to work.


----------

